# freezer horror stories



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

why we should never leave soda in freezer too long:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 8, 2015)

Yep!  Been there.  Sorry.  Have fun cleaning it up, Denise.


----------



## imp (Oct 8, 2015)

Scrape off while still frozen, catch shavings in a cup, a quick "sno-cone!"         imp


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2015)

yow!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

luckily it wasn't mine, phewee!!


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

In the early days of microwaves, before I had one myself, I decided to cook chicken livers in my dad's microwave.  REALLY bad idea - they exploded....there's no other way to describe it.  I was cleaning petrified chicken liver out of every crevice for hours.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

LOL!! now that's ingenuity at wrk!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> In the early days of microwaves, before I had one myself, I decided to cook chicken livers in my dad's microwave.  REALLY bad idea - they exploded....there's no other way to describe it.  I was cleaning petrified chicken liver out of every crevice for hours.



hahaha, petrified lollllll!!


----------



## Ina (Oct 8, 2015)

Denise, I love your holiday outfit, not too scary, just enough.  :hide:


----------



## imp (Oct 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> In the early days of microwaves, before I had one myself, I decided to cook chicken livers in my dad's microwave.  REALLY bad idea - they exploded....there's no other way to describe it.  I was cleaning petrified chicken liver out of every crevice for hours.



If such experiences be widespread, small wonder then everyone thinks me wacko, when I tell of wonderful cooking using the radar.........imp


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2015)

Nope, Imp. We think you whacko for entirely other reasons......boom! Lol.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

Bob received a parrot for his birthday. The parrot was fully grown with a bad attitude and worse vocabulary. Every other word was an obscenity. Those that weren't expletives, were to say the least, rude. Bob tried hard to change the bird's attitude and was constantly saying polite words, playing soft music, anything he could think of. Nothing worked. He yelled at the bird and the bird yelled back. He threw water on the bird and the bird just got more angry and more rude. Finally, in a moment of desperation, he put the bird in the freezer, just for a few moments. He heard the bird squawk and kick and scream........then suddenly, there was quiet. 

Frightened that he might have hurt the bird, he quickly opened the freezer door. The parrot calmly stepped out and said "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I'll endeavor at once to correct my behavior. I really am truly sorry and beg your forgiveness." Bob was astonished at the bird's change in attitude and was about to ask what had made such a dramatic change when the parrot continued, "May I ask what the chicken did?"


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2015)

omg, that's funny!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2015)

Jujube>>>>>:lol1:


----------



## Shirley (Oct 8, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> hahaha, petrified lollllll!!



I exploded a couple hotdotgs once.  Yuck!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

lmao jj!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

that sounds fun bf


----------

